# T Shirt Offer



## [email protected] (May 19, 2012)

We have half a dozen or so of these wonderful T-Shirts left in various sizes (pm me for more details of colour /sizes available ) All for the bargain price of £5 posted


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Got two of these one for the wife :wink: and one for the sister in law  £5 absolute bargain


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jamo8 said:


> Got two of these one for the wife :wink: and one for the sister in law  £5 absolute bargain


Only a couple of small medium left now


----------

